# Do they issue swimming trunks at basic or would I have to bring my own?



## Kevin_B (27 Sep 2004)

I hope they do, I don't want to see a bunch of guys in speedos....


----------



## MikeM (27 Sep 2004)

Had to take my own when I went for Reserve Basic... from what my friends who have done Reg Force Basic told me, it's the same deal, take your own. I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Sep 2004)

Kevin_B wait until about 20 of you and your buddies have to get naked and squeeze into a shower only built for 12 guys and you have 5 minutes to wash. You'll love it.


----------



## Inch (27 Sep 2004)

They don't issue bathing suits anymore? We got them in '99 on BOTC, if they're still issuing the same style you'll be in for a shock.  Most of us got the ones that are kinda like boxer briefs, the fattest dude in our platoon got the speedo, man was it funny!  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Pepper (27 Sep 2004)

Yeah, they do issue you a swimsuit, at least in St.Jean for reg force.  It's a dark blue one, loose fitting, like a pair of boxer's.  It's not a speedo one or anything like that, but like a normal swimsuit.


----------



## hiv (27 Sep 2004)

When I got in back in 2001 we were issued these awful blue "peach-smugglers" that looked like boxer-briefs from hell.

I guess it didn't matter much though because everyone had to wear them. Kind of funny looking back now...


----------



## Sheerin (27 Sep 2004)

Theres swimming at BMQ?


----------



## PhilipJFry (27 Sep 2004)

Is it required to wear the one issued or you can bring your own?


----------



## Inch (27 Sep 2004)

You better believe there's swimming at BMQ, don't worry though, it's really not that fun. Pool PT was my least favourite.

When you're on Basic and maybe a few courses after depending on your trade, you'll only wear issued PT gear. That whole military thing called uniformity.    This includes those lovely grey shorts and white shirts and the birth control swimsuit.

Cheers


----------



## Budgie (28 Sep 2004)

oh god....what do the women wear??????


----------



## Inch (28 Sep 2004)

You get issued one piece swimsuits, nothing special. Don't worry, they leave much more to the imagination then the men's swimsuits do.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2004)

speedo nut huggers, blue shorts, what do the gals wear?. . . .

hehehe just say you can't swim, you end up going to the smoke area witht rest of the smart guys.

tess
 :dontpanic:


----------



## Fusaki (28 Sep 2004)

On basic, will anybody see me naked?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Sep 2004)

Most certainly when you fall in for short arms inspection


----------



## hiv (28 Sep 2004)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> speedo nut huggers, blue shorts, what do the gals wear?. . . .
> 
> hehehe just say you can't swim, you end up going to the smoke area witht rest of the smart guys.
> 
> ...



On my course the non-swimmers were given remedial swimming lessons in the children's wading pool. Not exactly the coolest place to be.


----------



## dr.no (28 Sep 2004)

Well, I wasn't issued swimtrunks, however I only got "the basics" (aka at least 100 lbs of random stuff ) If I do get swimtrunks eventually, I hope they're better than those "interestingly grey" sweatsuits. Oh, and what is a short arms inspection?


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> On my course the non-swimmers were given remedial swimming lessons in the children's wading pool. Not exactly the coolest place to be.



Way to go jedi "knight"!! Yer not supposed to give away the secrets of the force to the newbies!! Now he will never get to experince the shallow end parade! geesh..

tess


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 Sep 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Most certainly when you fall in for short arms inspection



LOL good one ;D


----------



## GuinnessDrinker (4 Oct 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> On my course the non-swimmers were given remedial swimming lessons in the children's wading pool. Not exactly the coolest place to be.



S*&T! I can't swim..


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Oct 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> On basic, will anybody see me naked?




Yes.
Get Over it.....


Its not like youre going to be running around outside in your underwear... (well unless you like that sort of thing..)

but most of the time the showers are either Group Showers or they have separate shower stalls, and a common change area..

IMPORTANT NOTE: OBVIOUSLY THERE WILL BE SEPARATE MALE AND FEMALE  SHOWERS!!
since i know someone out there is wondering about that...

seriously, it may feel a little awkward at first but trust me. after youve been in the feild for a little while and are covered in Cam Paint, Mud, and god knows what else. you wouldnt care if the pope was watching you shower, when you finnally get the chance to clean up.


----------



## pappy (7 Oct 2004)

swim trucks?   

When I was in USMC Basic they just tossed us into the pool in our utilities (CAMIES - BDUs), along with our 782 web gear, helmet and rifle.  God help you if you let go of your rifle ...   drowning was ok, dropping your rifle wasn't.

Well it wasn't that bad each time we went to the pool, that was just the final test.  before that is was just BDUs, interesting how you can use your pants as a flotation device.

Canadian combats are a bit looser weave, does it work with them?

hehehe I remember the "Rock Swimmers"  those where the ones that once they jumped in they went right to the bottom....

Spent a lot of time on board US Navy ships, too much for my comfort....  All those "man overboard drills"  they seemed to be a good idea, until someone actually did fall over at night, they didn't even bother to slow down,  Time to freeze in the north Atlantic was shorter then the time to turn around and preform the search.... sucked to be him watching the running lights fade....

Later they found out he didn't fall, but was pushed, I think the two guys that tossed him are still busting rocks in Leavenworth Kansas Federal Pen.  The Captain let they walk free a few hours before locking in the brig.  Seems they "fell down" quite a few times before reaching the Brig.  Personally they should have tossed them over too, but that would have been a bit too much to explain.  The broken bones, cuts, lost teeth the Captain can "explain" with "rough water" in his report.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (7 Oct 2004)

Do they do the CF swim test in swim trunks on REG force basic, or are they just for swim PT?

I just did the CF swim test last night, wearing combats (sans boots, because of pool regs).  I also heard the some places use rubber rifles, if available?

Having done a swim test in both OD and CADPAT, I did notice that the CADPAT seems to weigh a bit more...


----------



## Inch (7 Oct 2004)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Quote from: Ghostwalk on September 28, 2004, 01:50:57
> On basic, will anybody see me naked?
> 
> Yes.
> Get Over it.....



Did you read Ghostwalk's profile before answering this question? 

Ghostwalk, your sarcasm wasn't lost on me, well done you.  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (7 Oct 2004)

I havent been in a pool in 10 years.  I hope swimming is like riding a bike and you can't forget how to do it.  Otherwise, it's kiddie pool for petty cadet Fogpatrol.


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Oct 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Did you read Ghostwalk's profile before answering this question?
> 
> Ghostwalk, your sarcasm wasn't lost on me, well done you.   ;D
> 
> Cheers




Whoops.....  :-[

hmmm... maybe in future I should stop replying to posts after ive been up for 23 hours....... it seems my brain no longer functions effectively by that point... My Apologies....  :-[


----------



## JasonH (11 Oct 2004)

;D


----------



## Jaxson (1 Sep 2005)

thank god for no speedos.

edit: just realized how old this thread actually is :-\


----------



## SierraAir (1 Sep 2005)

I'm looking forward to the swimming part of BMQ... I never got to do in the reserves.


----------



## alexpb (1 Sep 2005)

lol i thought that question was serious at first too.

"Will they see me naked" or whatever lmao.

Any normal person who took P.E throughout highschool is used to showering with a bunch of other guys naked.
We had the odd kid who would shower with swimming trunks on, that was always a riot.


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

I took PE in school, but we had seperate showers, so thank god for that. And well, when at the swimming pool or gym changerooms I never look below anyones shoulders anyway, and from what I've been hearing, Borden has seperate showers, but I can't confirm that until I go there myself.


As for speedos, yes there's none... well at Borden anyway. It says bring your own swimwear, NO SPEEDOS ALLOWED. So I guess the girls won't have a laugh after all


----------



## canadianblue (2 Sep 2005)

I'm worried about the grey shorts for PT, I tend to sweat alot while exercising in one particular area if you catch my drift. 

Anytime I go into the showers their I'm just going to keep my head up staring at the roof.


----------



## cgyflames01 (2 Sep 2005)

Thankfully I cant see two feet in front of me, with out my glasses; and I don't plan on showering with them on.


----------



## DG-41 (2 Sep 2005)

I was issued the blue speedo in '87, about a size too small. Had to lead the warmup during a session of pool PT and one of the boys tried to escape. 

The old female suit wasn't much better; super tight across the chest but baggy in the stomach/waist area. I guess the CF thought all females were pear shaped back in the day....

I would expect during basic that you would be required to wear the issue suit. I also hope that the fit & finish on the issue suits has improved since then.

Swim test was done in coveralls, combat boots, green web belt and (I think) helmet.

DG


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

And I quote:

1. This document is to prepare you for your upcoming Basic Military Qualification training at CFB Borden.
....
....
.....
......
....

Annex A
1 November 2004

It is advisible to bring the following personal items with you prior to arriving in Borden. If you have not brought them with you, your instructors will direct you to the CANEX to make these purchaes.

....
...
.....

r. bathing suit (Speedo type suits are not permitted)



Note that these are instructions for the Naval Reserve Training Division in CFB Borden.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2005)

get over it, troops. You will see other men naked. Other men will see you naked. I have seen more naked men than Ron Jeremy has naked women. When I shower at work, I simply walk up to the door, throw my soap in, and kick it across the shower floor. Whoever it lands under, gets a friendly visit.

I have a buddy who does the same thing, except he walks across the shower bent over to pick it up. Another friend does jumping jacks in the shower or change room. Naked.

Other trades, I find, are freaked out very easily. So, if the shower is crowded, I rip my clothes off, and offer to wrestle anybody. Room usually clears out pretty fast.  

If you're a homophobe, Army life can get pretty rough. Wait until you spend a night cuddling with a large, hairy, tattooed man all night to stay warm.


----------



## NavComm (2 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> If you're a homophobe, Army life can get pretty rough. Wait until you spend a night cuddling with a large, hairy, tattooed man all night to stay warm.



I didn't know my ex-husband had joined the military


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2005)

it's actually worse when you're being cuddled by a large, hairy, tattooed woman.


----------



## Bo (2 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> it's actually worse when you're being cuddled by a large, hairy, tattooed woman.



I guess it's unlikely I'll be cuddling up with a hot woman?


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

doubt it...maybe some smelly, hairy ladies.. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> I guess it's unlikely I'll be cuddling up with a hot woman?


y'know that avatar you got there? I ain't seen a woman in the CF yet, looked anything like that. A few from other armies, but not ours.


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

damn.....


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

A very nice avatar, Bo....very nice!

My husband enjoyed seeing it too  :-*


----------



## Jaxson (2 Sep 2005)

i believe that ass (in the avatar) belongs to that of vida guerra... shes a hell of hottie. and yea i was thinking along the same lines as paracowboy here, if you got a problem with being naked and being seen, you might have some problems, but i doubt anyone is going to stare at you, or even take more then a look if they got a choice.


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

Well if anyone is gonna be looking at me, they better enjoy looking at what my kids did to my body...LOL


----------



## mstorey (2 Sep 2005)

You will be issued your swim trunks.


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 Sep 2005)

Metallic Blue Banana Hammocks, ahh what a site to behold.   :crybaby: You should just go over to the area with all the people who can't swim, they have fun.


----------



## Bo (2 Sep 2005)

lol, I think how you look in a tight bathing suit should be the least of your worries at basic. If you've done your job, and show up in shape, then you got nothing to worry about.


----------



## canadianblue (2 Sep 2005)

Bo I love the avatar, in a way it combines the two things that I most enjoy to do on the internet


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> lol, I think how you look in a tight bathing suit should be the least of your worries at basic. If you've done your job, and show up in shape, then you got nothing to worry about.




Well some of us don't have all the time to train before entry to the CF. I work 12-16 hour shifts at a seafood plant, 7days a week, oncall. Very tough work and time consuming. Then when I'm home, I have to factor in sleep, and visits to the bank and supermarket. Doesn't leave a lot of time for me to do the training that I'd like to. I can't just quit a few months before I go to basic either, because I Have bills, etc.


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

oh man you're gona have lots of fun on runs and ruc marches .


----------



## Bo (2 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Well some of us don't have all the time to train before entry to the CF. I work 12-16 hour shifts at a seafood plant, 7days a week, oncall. Very tough work and time consuming. Then when I'm home, I have to factor in sleep, and visits to the bank and supermarket. Doesn't leave a lot of time for me to do the training that I'd like to. I can't just quit a few months before I go to basic either, because I Have bills, etc.



No offense Fry, but I don't think "lack of time" is a good excuse for showing up out of shape. The entire recruiting process should have given you more than enough time to arrange some kind of training schedule.

30 minutes a day, 3-4 times a week is really all it takes. You telling me you can't spare 2 hours a week to get into shape?


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

Haha, I run when I can, but that isn't often... It does suck when you don't have much time to do those things... It amazes me that everyone has all the time in the world to train before BMQ... Then again, I'd say most of em aren't from places like 'round here, where you need to get all the work you can.


As for 2 hours a week, I do more than that, but I still don't do enough to meet my personal goals.

Bo,

Just curious, how old are you, and do you work? If so, how long?


To those who work 70-80 hours a week and beyond, excercising even on a normal level seems as far away as winning the lottery.


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

Maybe you should run to and from work.

I can't stop looking at your pic there I can't see what the hells on your head.


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

it's an empty half sac of bluestar 


Run to and from work..? Hmm, wouldn't have time. I live in rural Newfoundland, and to run to work.... I would have to eliminate sleep completely.

I'd be running for about 6 hours constantly... it works out to about that. Then work for 12-16 hours, then run home? That's sick. LoL.


----------



## Bo (2 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Haha, I run when I can, but that isn't often... It does suck when you don't have much time to do those things... It amazes me that everyone has all the time in the world to train before BMQ... Then again, I'd say most of em aren't from places like 'round here, where you need to get all the work you can.
> 
> 
> As for 2 hours a week, I do more than that, but I still don't do enough to meet my personal goals.
> ...



I'm 24 and continuing to work full time until 4 days before BOTC. I work 40 hours/week so, yeah, I can see how time is in my favor. 

I don't want to pry into your personal life man, but is 80 hours/week really necessary for a 20 year old? I can understand if you're supporting a family, otherwise your priority should be preparing for your future employment with the CF. Anyways, this thread has gone from tight bathing suits to working hours.... :


----------



## Fry (2 Sep 2005)

PM me if you need to know anything else. Rural Newfoundland is real tough. It' sthe only decent paying job I can get really.

Back to swimsuits

Well I'm expecting no speedos, because the documentation said no speedos. Praise the lord!


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> lol, I think how you look in a tight bathing suit should be the least of your worries at basic. If you've done your job, and show up in shape, then you got nothing to worry about.



That is very true, but in some circumstances no amount of working out can help eliminate certain areas  :-\


----------



## Fry (3 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> That is very true, but in some circumstances no amount of working out can help eliminate certain areas   :-\



I agree here... Everyone's different. That's my excuse


----------



## alexpb (3 Sep 2005)

meh i could care less about other people and if they got some "chub". I myself have a bit, but thats the least of my worries for basic.

I'm the type of person who is really open and could care less about "omg i don't want people to see my peepee".

As long as i make sure i'm up to par and fit enough to do what is required of me, thats all im worried about.

I see basic as an opportunity to come out fitter and more muscular at the end then when i went in (not to mention more diciplined!)

Alex


----------



## Fry (3 Sep 2005)

most definately, I agree... however I do not wish to see other guy's junks. That's why my eyes don't go below shoulder level.


----------



## alexpb (3 Sep 2005)

Yeah, i'm the same way.

I'm just comfortable with my body and could care less if someone sees my [hairy] bare ass though. haha

Just don't make it a habit to look at me.  ;D


----------



## Ranman (3 Sep 2005)

What a buncha Homos!

Seriously!


----------



## Fry (3 Sep 2005)

Ranman said:
			
		

> What a buncha Homos!
> 
> Seriously!



excuse me?


----------



## Jaxson (3 Sep 2005)

Ranman said:
			
		

> What a buncha Homos!
> 
> Seriously!




im with fry   :threat:


----------



## Springroll (3 Sep 2005)

Personally, if someone doesn't like my body, then that is their problem, not mine...
but then again why are they looking at my body in the first place??    

I lost all my uppitiness when I had kids...

and what is with the "buncha homos" comment??


----------



## Ranman (3 Sep 2005)

Ummmm I am going to basic training and I am going to be a real soldier.

Will the Army give me tight swim trucks and will people look at my peepee?

I would like to tell the whole free world (or anyone from any country with Internet access) I promiss not to look at anyones peepee.


----------



## Springroll (3 Sep 2005)

If you are still calling it a pee-pee....nevermind...LOL ;D

My 4 year old uses the correct terms, except for breasts, he calls them choco-boobies


----------



## hayterowensound (3 Sep 2005)

who cares.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2005)

Question was answered. Another one off the rails. This place is getting as bad as the CNR.


----------

